# Smart phone apps for business



## ProWallGuy

I will be writing an article soon regarding apps we use for business.
What apps do you guys use, directly for your business, or ones that just come in handy through out the work day?


----------



## 6126

Very cool. I look forward to reading it. Im still really new to phone apps. I do take quite a few photos and was looking for an easy way to add my company info to photos and downloaded one called "caption it" last night.


----------



## DeanV

Dropbox, Evernote, various weather apps, google maps.


----------



## KeirK

Twitter with location service, Docs To Go, sugarsync, calculator, around me, flashlight, and of course Angry Birds!


----------



## bikerboy

Docs to go and My Cast Weather.

The weather app with its doppler radar has kept us on many an exterior that we would have previously left because "it looks pretty bad out".


----------



## mpminter

Accuweather and google maps mostly, ColorSnap, ColorCapture, google calandar, flashlight, stop watch/timer and of course, PaintTalk!:thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer

I consistently use, google maps, Dragon Dictation (converts audio to text...then you can send file), Flashlight app, Bump, and Yellow Pages.

....and PaintTalk.


----------



## Sully

weather, google maps, yellow pages, yelp!, MLB at bat, NHL center ice, and you can't forget paint talk!


----------



## ProWallGuy

Thanks to all who replied. do you mind listing the app and then telling me briefly what it does, and how it helps you/your business? Just so I don't have to try to hunt all these down and find a description of them.


----------



## RH

bikerboy said:


> The weather app with its doppler radar has kept us on many an exterior that we would have previously left because "it looks pretty bad out".


replace exterior with deck stain and that's me, love having a doppler in my pocket.... sounds like a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Paint and Hammer said:


> I consistently use, google maps, Dragon Dictation (converts audio to text...then you can send file), Flashlight app, Bump, and Yellow Pages.
> 
> ....and PaintTalk.


Yellow Pages - I assume you guys have this stateside? 

Google Maps - also obvious

Flashlight - ummmm....flash light. Actually what I've used numerous times is in movie mode with the iphone to put it in a space I can't get my head to look for something. Then replay the vid.

Bump - a fast way to transfer data from one phone to another. Two customers of mine take pics of what they want to be repaired. Weekly I meet with them and we "bump" (they say you have to tap the phones, but we just give them a shake and the pics and notes transfer in seconds) I have a running 'to do' list via pics. 

Dragon Dictation - Converts your audio words to text. I use this to take notes, then I send the text to my mail box or I use it to respond to another persons email. I'll admit that I use it in my vehicle instead of mailing or texting.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

ps....great idea PWG!


----------



## DeanV

Dropbox: share files between computer, phone, iPad, and other users. It also allows you to send a link to a file instead of emailing the actual file. Let's me access important company files from any device.

Evernote: a note book that allows you to save notes and pictures and saves them in the cloudforaccess from any device. I use it for take-off notes.

Weather apps: radar is especially useful during exterior season,

Google maps: navigation


----------



## Ultimate

DeanV said:


> Dropbox, Evernote, various weather apps, google maps.


How much does the dropbox help you? I wish I could make some time to look into it. We have it between the book keeper and the cpa. They ask me to look. Time....


----------



## VanDamme

Time Tracker for time recording: http://www.softmimo.com/TimeTracker.php Electronic time card for your phone.

Handcent for SMS and MMS: http://www.handcent.com/ I'm surprised how many customers and contractors I text with.

Kaiten Mail for my mobile email client: http://kaitenmail.com/

ColorNote for quick notes and reminders: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.socialnmobile.dictapps.notepad.color.note&hl=en

PocketCloud for remote access to my home computers from my phone: http://www.wyse.com/products/software/pocketcloud/index.asp Used when I need to look up a proposal or PDF I've received. 

Quickoffice for reading PDF's and DOC and DOCX files: http://www.quickoffice.com/

DeskSMS for receiving, reading and replying to text messages on my computer or my phone: http://lifehacker.com/5827451/desksms-is-the-best-phone+to+desktop-sms-solution-weve-seen-yet


----------



## Damon T

ITimesheet for iPhone. Great for tracking time, keeps tracks of clients, job names, tasks, easy to enter. 
Trip cubby for mileage on vehicles 
Google maps
Pages and Numbers for word processing and spreadsheet
The Weather Channel. Usually looking out the window is more accurate. But I still like to fool myself into thinking they might know whats coming next.
Some note taking app. It's updating so I can't get the name right now. It's very handy to write down the materials I need for each job, things to pickup from others stores, etc
Flashlight. I was prepping a door in a very dark entry, and didn't want to walk all the way out to the truck to get a light, so I downloaded this app and feathered out the edge while holding the phone near it for light. 
The BM and SW apps are very handy. I like how I can save the clients color choices on the SW app and email to the client for confirmation. It does a good job of saying "this color will look different on the screen than on the chip". Etc
Ezi sales CRM for tracking leads and what stage of the sales pipeline they are in. Integrates well with the contacts in the phone. Only problem is I find I have time to use it when not very busy but when I get really busy I forget to use it,and don't bother trying to follow up as much as I otherwise would. 
Just started using Evernote. Mostly use on my iPad, but it's nice that I can access my notes from my phone as well.

I'd post more, but I don't want to look like a total app geek....


----------



## JNLP

ProWallGuy said:


> Thanks to all who replied. do you mind listing the app and then telling me briefly what it does, and how it helps you/your business? Just so I don't have to try to hunt all these down and find a description of them.


Good idea & good thread.

I finally ordered an iPhone today after playing with one for a bit. Never felt the need for one before but realizing more and more lately how much I need one. Looking forward to all these useful apps I see people talk about all the time. Especially Square for taking CCs.


----------



## vermontpainter

A colleague recently turned me onto a Google Analytics app that is dynamite. It is very easy to read and navigate, and it shows me all the critical data about my site activity from Analytics, and I swear even more than when I am on my computer.


----------



## DeanV

FatherandSonPainting said:


> How much does the dropbox help you? I wish I could make some time to look into it. We have it between the book keeper and the cpa. They ask me to look. Time....


I use it a fair amount. On my office computer, all work related documents and spreadsheets are saved in the drop box file so I can access from my phone or iPad or share with someone if needed.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Drop box is so usefull for me. I always have all my contract in hand with this app


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Anyone has found an app to keep track of employees work hours....maybe related to a project number would be nice


----------



## George Z

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Anyone has found an app to keep track of employees work hours....maybe related to a project number would be nice


Using www.tsheets.com for years now. No complaints. 
Syncs with QB and payroll


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

George Z said:


> Using www.tsheets.com for years now. No complaints.
> Syncs with QB and payroll


Tanks ill tale à look


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

ProWallGuy said:


> I will be writing an article soon regarding apps we use for business.
> What apps do you guys use, directly for your business, or ones that just come in handy through out the work day?


Nice idea, can you post the article qu'en its done or pm me


----------



## ProWallGuy

Does anybody use Square for taking cc payments?


----------



## Ultimate

I have the Square device. Heard good things about it. Have not had a need to use it yet although I tested it and it works fine.

I would like to see the article if you have written one PWG. 

The timesheet link looks interesting George. Looking into it. Thanks.


----------



## NEPS.US

I finally caved in and dropped my Nextel Direct Connect fot a Iphone. Wish I did it sooner. This thing is amazing!


----------



## PatsPainting

NEPS.US said:


> I finally caved in and dropped my Nextel Direct Connect fot a Iphone. Wish I did it sooner. This thing is amazing!


Yep, now you can watch **** on the job :thumbup:

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ProWallGuy said:


> Does anybody use Square for taking cc payments?


I do, and I love it. Its an easy to use app on my i phone and my customers even like it. I usually get my funds in two business day on a swiped card.


----------



## PatsPainting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I do, and I love it. Its an easy to use app on my i phone and my customers even like it. I usually get my funds in two business day on a swiped card.


Yea same here, only used it once so far. I have no complaints what so ever. It's a great tool to have.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

PatsPainting said:


> Yea same here, only used it once so far. I have no complaints what so ever. It's a great tool to have.
> 
> Pat


I got it early this summer and haven't used it _all_ that much, as I just started promoting that I accept. Got the stickers for the truck, put the logos on my new letterhead etc. I would think that I should see an increase of use in the coming year.


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone tryed http://hourstrackerapp.com/? Free or cheap with no monthly fees unlike tsheet
That and looking for away to snyc my Iphone 4s to Windows 7 for contacts and a couple of other things. 
David


----------



## In Demand

Only business related app I have is Square, it is so I can accept credit cards. Haven't used it yet but ..... Its free


----------



## [email protected]

I just load this one call splashtop. It allows you to access your network main screen and do what ever you need to. Just way to cool. 
David


----------



## DeanV

[email protected] said:


> I just load this one call splashtop. It allows you to access your network main screen and do what ever you need to. Just way to cool.
> David


I had problems with splashtop only working if I was on the same network with my mobile as the computer. Logmein worked anywhere and was much easier to set up. To be honest, I do not use either much anymore. Too awkward to do more than look stuff up.


----------



## straight_lines

I doubt anyone else uses a windows phone but me, but remote desktop works really well with this app.

http://www.windowsphone.com/en-US/apps/e2af408b-555a-e011-854c-00237de2db9e?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## JNLP

My new fav is 5-0 Radio. Not for work, but it can be a bit entertaining listening to some of the fudged up things happening in your city.


----------



## George Z

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone tryed http://hourstrackerapp.com/? Free or cheap with no monthly fees unlike tsheet
> That and looking for away to snyc my Iphone 4s to Windows 7 for contacts and a couple of other things.
> David


No comparison to T-sheets (cheap at $5 per person)
T-sheets syncs with Quickbooks payroll
Service has been proven for years

"Import your CSV file into your spreadsheet or billing system. Copy/paste your time data into your time tracking system"

This is so 2008! 

Real time cloud based is better.


----------



## Finn

Friends for those of you who have multiple crews and subs http://www.econz.com/ this is what we are using $12.99 per month per crew/phone I have unlimited data package with sprint . We are already saving money with payroll and admin.


----------

